# Porter Cable Router Cord Replacement



## Drummerk (Apr 10, 2014)

Good Morning. Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Leroy. I came to this forum in order to acquire information on how to replace the power cord on my Porter Cable 100 router. It looks like I am not the only individual who has this problem. I cannot figure out how to remove the domed top of my router - not unlike others. I acquired this router from my father in law who recently passed away. It seems to run fine but the power cord is cracked and frayed. Hopefully someone will post about how to replace the cord. Thank You.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a vintage router. Have you been able to find a power cord? If it is only the outer sheath that is frayed I would suggest that you wrap it with electricians tape.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

?, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!

Look here for router references and manuals
Router Reference - Router Forums

Power Tool Manuals - Router Forums


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Leroy. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. 

I'm not familiar with that router, but I'm sure someone here has had their hands on one in the past and can help you out. 

However, like Charles indicated, you may not be able to find a new cord for it.. in which case you might have to improvise. Maybe tape, as he suggested, or a power cord from another tool.... a decision best made once you have it apart.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, 'Drummerk'; welcome!
This is one of those brain teasers that you tackle in the best of conditions. Send the wife out shopping, sit down at a brightly lit table and examine the assembly piece by piece. It went together under assembly line conditions...before extreme automation, so it _has_ to come apart. There are limited possibilities for the dome attachment.
1) the dome comes off last ie it's screwed together from the _inside_.
2) the dome is threaded on
3) the dome isn't supposed to come off (not very likely).
4) there is some attachment point on the exterior holding it together...but that's the most likely and you would have spotted it.
5) ...anybody got anything to add re attachment technique?

I'd approach it by pulling the motor housing out of the machine frame. Treat it as a motor disassembly project. There's often long screws running parallel to the armature, from one motor housing end to the other in small motor construction; that'd be my starting point.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome aboard...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Leroy.

I hope you can get the router repaired and into action..


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Leroy
Found a schmatic I believe is yours from the looks of it pull the brushes and the top is press on to the end bearing , may have to take it all apart get a hold of the Armature take a small hammer and tap on top to get it off the bearing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Further to John's comment, if you get it stripped down, great time to replace the brushes, clean the armature, and replace the bearings. If it's 30+yrs old the bearings don't owe you anything. There's a good chance the bearing lube isn't all that slick anymore. 
Lots of help here from members that do this stuff regularly, when you get that far, and need info. Good luck!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Leroy.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone thought about calling PC and asking them? They are real nice people at the TN plant. For technical assistance or service parts: (888) 848-5175

I have a lot of memories in some of my tools, good luck

Baker


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Unless there is something highly unusual about the cord it can be replaced with any power tool replacement cord of the proper length and wire gauge. Some cords are 2 wire with a polarized plug (1 skinny tang & 1 fat tang) and some are 3 wire with the round ground tang. Make sure you match the old cord with a new one of the same type. Snap a photo or draw a diagram, before you take it off, to insure you know how goes back together. If you are uncomfortable with doing it yourself any decent electrician, electronics tech or even a computer geek should be able to do it for you. Most larger cities will have a tool repair shop that can do it for a reasonable price. Taking it apart is the questionable part of the process.....


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

A P.S. :
For anyone in or near Columbia SC Mann Tools repair guy can fix almost anything. *Not advertizing, just speaking from personal experience.*


----------

